# Garden State wine challenge



## JohnT (Jul 24, 2018)

Well, I made three entries..

My 2015 barrel reserve won gold, 
My 2016 Petit Sarah won silver,
And my 2016 Merlot won bronze.

Smug mode activated: 3 entries, 3 medals. Sounds about right.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 25, 2018)

Good deal John! Thats gotta feel satisfying. I see smug mode is now activated. Be careful- those “off” switches tend to get stuck easily. 

Is this the same competition ? https://www.newjerseywines.com/2018-nj-wine-competition/#
Seems damn professional. But entries are all licensed wineries. Unless you are talking about a different one. 
I know you enter in many local events. Any other NJ competitions you can suggest?
And what varietal is the ‘15 barrel reserve?


----------



## JohnT (Jul 28, 2018)

This was a different contest.

The barrel reserve is a three way blend of can, Merlot, and Petit Sarah.


----------

